# Mid Michigan Coyote Hunting (HELP)



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am just getting in to this sport, I have just been reading the forums, watching Randy Anderson videos, and trying to learn from local hunters.

My biggest ? is for this time of year do I use howls or distress calls. I have a fox pro fx-3 and a jack in the box. I also have several mouth calls.

Morning and evening are the times I have tried.

Please Help THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We used combination calling this weekend since it is breeding season and also because the last two weeks have been COLD. We only got two in the truck but we saw 15 and 1 fox and had some really good setups, stands, and plus we had a lot of fun.


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Where in Mid-Michigan are you from? I am also from the Mid-Michigan area and going to CMU. I havent had any luck yet this winter either. Maybe its just Michigan. but i know a few guys who have been gettin some yotes and foxes. Good luck to ya!


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in battle creek mi


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Any more helpful hints. I set up yesterday in the late evening, the wind was in my face 5 mile an hour. When my dad an I were walking out to set up we noticed fresh coyote droppings, tracks, and a little further there was a bunch of hair rabbit I think. We sat for 45 min, using rabbit distress and turkey in distress folwed by some howls. Two to five mins in between calls.

What did I do wrong? :eyeroll:


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

There are a few little tricks in Michigan that are totally different than hunting out west. First where I live in the UP there just aren't the numbers. You can apply some of the same ideas but not all of them will work here! Some very successful hunters from Livingston Co. told me they have called in 3 coyotes during daylight hours in 15 years of hunting. I have done better but again terrain is different. I primarily hunt at night. I will not give up the outright secret to my success but will give you a hint. If you are a duck hunter you know which way the ducks will come into your decoys. Coyotes are the same way here. Look at the property you are going to hunt and set up accordingly. This goes against every pricipal you will watch on those western videos but trust me it works! I have placed no lower than 7th in any of the tournaments I have hunted. I kind of have an idea of what is going on.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yoopery 
So your setting up to expect the coyotes to approach from up wind? It does happen if you have a excited coyote or a young and dumb coyote but percentage wise i would stil watch the down wind side it's not a matter of opinon its FACT that predators want to use the wind to their advantage and if given the chance they will the HIGHER PERCENTAGE of the time but not ALWAYS


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Brad you call much with the wind? Seems every time we come out that way it blows like a S.O.B. and you know the call isn't reaching very far. I don't think I could get away with it hereabouts since the cover is usually too dense but out your way is a whole different setup. I've thought about trying it some especially in the hillier areas where the scent would tend to break up a bit more. Whats your experience ?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

DON'T call with the wind their noses are just too good. I have witnessed coyotes winding my partner at 500yds twice in the same day. However you do need to look at the avenues they have coming from up wind or cross wind to get to your downwind. If you watch your downwind side and make sure to cover the lowspots ect to get to your downwind you should be good.

I have also been out in the bad winds when you make a trip out of it you just can't say i'm not going out today so get out there and hunt i have tried the calling with the wind but the only way i can convieve that you could get it to work consistently is to have your partner 300yds downwind you of you to intercept them. If it is really windy i will aslo spend some time glassing the area and see if i can find them bedded those conditions make for good sneaking.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Gotcha,thought that to be the case but figured you had likely tried it living in the land of endless wind. Thanx!


----------

